# brauche Hilfe seit Monaten Rechnungen um die 400€



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

Hallo schildere mal kurz mein Problem habe ISDN und nutze Internet per 
Fritzkarte bin mit dem Rechner so gut wie nie im Internet wenns hoch kommt 1-2 St. im Monat auf meinen Rechnungen beläuft sich die Zeit aber pro Monat so um die 5500 Minuten pro Monat habe eine auflistung mit Datum. Zeit und IP von der Telekom angefordert und bekommen. Da sind Zeiten drauf wo der Rechner nie an wahr bzw. gar keiner zu Hause war. Aber angeblich alle über meine Hauptnummer eingewählt. So meine Frage was kann ich unternehmen wenn ich nachweislich nicht zu Hause war ( zb. im Urlaub) auch niemand anderes zugang dazu hat. Wie sieht das denn aus wenn jemand mein Password geklaut hat dann würden doch die onlinekosten nicht auf meiner Hauptnummer erscheinen es seii denn er würde aus dem Hauses ins Internet gehen weiß nicht mehr weiter kann mir das nicht erklären wie so etwas sein kann vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2004)

> brauche Hilfe seit Monaten Rechnungen um die 400€


Seit Monaten? Und da wirst Du erst jetzt aktiv? 

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die sich mir aus den vorliegenden Infos erschließt, ist, dass - wie Du auch schon vermutest - Dein Passwort bekannt geworden ist. Schon mal dran gedacht, dass zu ändern?

Da die Einwahl-Daten aber nach Deinen Aussagen auf Deine Telefonnummer bzw. Deinen Telefonanschluss reflektieren, müsste man davon ausgehen, dass der Passwort-Dieb auch noch Zugriff auf den Telefonanschluss hat. Vielleicht im Keller, im Außenbereich oder im Hausflur?????? Ich würde ggf. mal eine technische Überprüfung beantragen. Bei mehrmals "um die 400 €" dürfte das wohl sinnvoll sein.

Grundsätzlich ist natürlich nicht auszuschließen, dass es sich um einen Fehler bei Telekom oder 1&1 handelt. Nach Deinen Angaben halte ich das aber für unwahscheinlich, denn einerseits ist ja die abgehende Telefonnummer erfasst und andererseits das Einloggen via Benutzername/Passwort.

By the way: Existiert in irgendeiner Form eine Funkstrecke zwischen Rechner und Telefondose? Ist da ein schnurloses Telefon im Hause?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> > brauche Hilfe seit Monaten Rechnungen um die 400€
> 
> 
> Seit Monaten? Und da wirst Du erst jetzt aktiv?



danke für die schnelle Antwort klar habe zwei Funktelefone von Siemens es ist mir unerklärlich Telekomtechniker hat heute die Leitungen angeblich durchgemessen bzw. geprüft vom Vst zum Haus und alles in ordnung habe ihn darauf angesprochen ob vieleicht jemand sich aufgeschaltet hat er sagte das wäre nicht möglich bei isdn der würde nur rauschen hören aber wie kann unter meiner Haupt NR. so ein betrag zustande kommen wenn ich gar nicht zu Hause war hat im Juni angefangen wurde immer mehr auf der Rechnung zb im Juli waren wir in Urlaub und es sind 5000 Min. zusammen gekommen aber es war keiner im Haus ist mit Alarm gesichert ich weiß mir keinen Rat telekom sagt nur ich soll zur Polizei und Anzeige gegen unbekannt stellen aber das löst auch nicht mein Problem


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2004)

zikarde schrieb:
			
		

> ...klar habe zwei Funktelefone von Siemens...


Megaset gelle? Schau mal hier, da geht es um ein ähnliches Thema: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=79520#79520
Anzeige erstatten mag eine prima Idee sein, doch i. d. R. ist das nicht sonderlich Erfolg versprechend, zumal die Anzeige das zivile Forderungsverfahren nicht aussetzt und nur selten beeinflusst.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> zikarde schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ...klar habe zwei Funktelefone von Siemens...


danke für den Link nur bei mir liegt der Fall etwas anders es geht ja hier um meine Internetverbindungen mann muß sich vorstellen letzte abrechnung 5739min. unter meiner Hauptnummer im Internet gewesen zu Zeiten wo niemand im Haus war oder ist weil auf Arbeit das unlogische an der Sache ist ja das es ja nachweislich durch die Angeforderte Auflistung von der Tkom auf meiner Hauptnummer läuft wie sieht das den aus wenn sich jemand von wo anders mit meinem Password einloggt dann sollten die Kosten doch nicht bei mir auflaufen hoffentlich kann mir jemand weiter helfen


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2004)

zikarde schrieb:
			
		

> ...jemand von wo anders mit meinem Password einloggt dann sollten die Kosten doch nicht bei mir auflaufen?


Eben doch! Schreibe mal her, wer Dein Provider ist und wie Du für normal das Internet bedienst (nutzt). 
Ansonsten:





			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> ... Passwort ... Schon mal dran gedacht, dass zu ändern?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> zikarde schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ...jemand von wo anders mit meinem Password einloggt dann sollten die Kosten doch nicht bei mir auflaufen?


also wie gesagt habe ich eine Fritzcard im Rechner mein Provider ist T-online über die 0191011 einwahl hatte anfangs auch an dialer oder so was gedacht aber wenn der Rechner nicht an kann ja auch kein dialer aktiv sein


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

.
hab noch vergessen zu sagen das ich das passwort nicht speichere sondern jedesmal eingebe


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2004)

Hmmm....ich weiß nicht, wie das bei T-Online geregelt ist. Bei meinem Provider kann ich mich via Analog oder ISDN im gesamten Bundesgebiet mit einer einheitlichen Nummer einwählen (zu leicht erhöhten Minutengebühren). Sprich: Die Kosten werden dann ausschließlich über das Einloggen des Benutznamens/Kennworts abgerechnet. Diese Option ist übrigens bei mir via Online-Kundenseite jederzeit aktivier- bzw. deaktivierbar.
Schon deshalb hängt kein Klebe-Zettel mit den Zugangsdaten an meinem Monitor.  
Ob das bei T-Online nun dauerhaft und fest an die abgehende Nummer gebunden ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Oktober 2004)

Bei T-Online gebe ich im Telekomunikationsprogramm meine Telefonnummer ein. Aber das muss nicht die sein, von der ich telefoniere.

Wenn meine Frau vom Büro aus ins Internet geht, kommt das auf meiner Telefonrechnung raus, weil sie mit meiner Kennung rein geht.

Dazu benötigt sie nur meine Zugangsdaten, nicht mehr....

Es könnte also irgendjemand sein, der die Daten irgendwie ausspionierte.


* Passwort ändern* ist hier das *erste* was man tun sollte !!!!!!!


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (23 Oktober 2004)

zikarde schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die schnelle Antwort klar habe zwei Funktelefone von Siemens es ist mir unerklärlich Telekomtechniker hat heute die Leitungen angeblich durchgemessen bzw. geprüft vom Vst zum Haus und alles in ordnung habe ihn darauf angesprochen ob vieleicht jemand sich aufgeschaltet hat er sagte das wäre nicht möglich bei isdn der würde nur rauschen hören
> ...



Blödsinn, es ist sehr wohl möglich eine Leitung zu unterbrechen und eine zusätzlichen NTBA zum Aufschalten zu benutzen, vorausgestzt der "Zweitnutzer" bekommt mit, wann du außer Haus bist (Damit du die Leitungsunterbrechungs nicht bemerkst). Zum eine sind die NTBA's leicht zu bekommen, zum ander ist es ja wohl nicht schwer deine Telefonnr raus zu bekommen. Währe nicht die erste Leitung mit 3 Enden.  Ob eine Parrallelschaltung 2er NTBAs praktich geht weis ich allerding nicht.

Und ich habe mein zweifel ob eine Leitungsverlängerung von z.B 20 Metern in die Nachtbarwohnung heute noch meßtechnich auffällt...
Allerdings würde ich auch er ein Funkeinwahl / Passwortklau vermuten.

Dann währe noch zu prüfen ob ein Telefonanlage mit einem Wartungszugang im Spiel ist, das hat es auch schon gegeben.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (29 Oktober 2004)

*es nervt!*

Dein Kleingeschreibsel nervt, Zikarde! Vielleicht denkst Du mal darüber nach, ob man denjenigen, von denen man Hilfe erbittet, zumuten will, ganze Litaneien Kleingeschriebenes lesen zu müssen, was wie Dir jeder Typograf und Schriftgelehrte leicht erklären kann, schlechter zu lesen ist. Zumal dann, wenn in meterlangen Sätzen kein Punkt und kein Komma gesetzt werden. Außerdem empfinde ich so etwas als unhöflich.

Das nur mal zur Anregung.

Ich weiß nicht ob es Dir in Deinem Problem weiterhilft, aber ich hatte mal den Fall, daß sich nach bald zwei Jahren überhöhter Rechnungen endlich herausgestellt hat, daß eine meiner Nachbarinnen, ebenfalls den Namen Schmidt tragend, auf mein Buchungskonto der Telekom eingetragen war. Wie das zustande kam, konnte natürlich auch keiner der Telekomiker erklären. So kam es also, daß die Online-Gebühren meiner Nachbarin immer fleißig mir in Rechnung gestellt wurden. Bis ich endlich mal einen Mitarbeiter an der Strippe hatte, der auf diesen Umstand aufmerksam machte, bzw. mich aufmerken ließ, hat es lange gedauert - wer rechnet auch mit so etwas?


----------



## Dino (29 Oktober 2004)

Auch mal so zur Anregung:

Nicht jeder ist mit seiner Tastatur so zuhause wie eine ganze Reihe von Vielschreibern in diesem Forum. Und manch einer - nicht speziell zikarde - mag auch ein paar Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung haben. Das aber soll bitte niemanden davon abhalten, hier sein Problemchen oder seinen Beitrag zu posten. Zugegeben, einwandfreie Interpunktion, eine gute Rechtschreibung und auch der korrekte Einsatz von Groß- und Kleinschreibung verbessert die Lesbar- und Verständlichkeit, aber ich denke, wir sollten alle tolerant genug sein, über ein paar Dinge hinwegsehen zu können. Vorrangig zählt der Beitrag als Solches.
Vorwürfe wie der im Vorposting erhöhen möglicherweise die Hemmschwelle für einen Neuling, hier zu schreiben. Und genau das ist es, was wir nicht möchten!

Und nun bitte ich darum, den Thread durch diese kurze Off-Topic-Exkursion nicht abgleiten zu lassen und daraus keine Diskussion zu machen. Wenn, dann bitte als separaten Thread im OT.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (30 Oktober 2004)

insoweit einverstanden, daß man über Rechtschreibfehler einigermaßen hinwegsehen kann - nicht jeder kann es. Aber ich empfinde es schlicht als unhöflich, wenn jemand um Hilfe bittet und gleichzeitig anderen zumutet, sich durch Metersätze ohne Punkt und Komma zu quälen. Das nämlich führt dazu, daß manch einer keine Hilfe bietet, weil er einfach keine Lust hat, sich solcherart Geschriebenes anzutun. Und wenn jemand alles klein schreibt und keinerlei Interpunktionen setzt, hat das kaum etwas mit Unfähigkeit sondern viel mehr mit schludriger Bequemlichkeit zu tun. 

Ich mag gerne meinen Senf dazugeben, wenn ich jemandem damit helfen kann, aber dann will ich nicht auch noch eine Aneinandereihung von Wörtern auseinanderklamüsern müssen um den Sinn des ganzen zu verstehen.

Hoffe trotzdem, geholfen zu haben. :bussi:


----------



## technofreak (30 Oktober 2004)

Bisher hat hier noch jeder, der hier Probleme gepostet hat, (ohne  Rücksicht auf Stil , Rechtschreibung
 oder sonstige grammatikalische Probleme)  sofern möglich,  Hilfe bekommen, und das wird auch so bleiben.

Oberlehrerhaftes Gehabe ist unerwünscht.  

tf/moderator


----------



## User Nr 2528 (30 Oktober 2004)

nenn es oberlehrerhaft, oder wie auch immer. Meine Meinung nimmst Du mir damit nicht.


----------



## technofreak (30 Oktober 2004)

Deine  Meinung sei dir unbenommen, ob es sinnvoll ist, diese hier zu äußern, ist fraglich. 
Bei den bisher 13  Postings habe ich  noch keinen wesentlichen nützlichen Beitrag erkennen können.

Um es ganz deutlich zu sagen , das Forum kann gut und gerne ohne  dich auskommen. 
Das hat es bisher getan und es wird auch in Zukunft ohne Probleme ohne  dich  auskommen können.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=80532#80532


			
				User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hau mich weg. HAR HAR HAR


tu das...

tf


----------



## Rex Cramer (30 Oktober 2004)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung nimmst Du mir damit nicht.


Die darfst Du ja  auch gerne haben. Du kannst sie sogar offen zur Schau tragen. 
Allerdings erschließt sich mir bei Dir auch nicht so recht, warum Du allen hier im Forum 
zeigen musst, dass Du nichts  zu sagen hast. Deine Beiträge sind jedenfalls genau das.


----------



## Bento (1 November 2004)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag gerne meinen Senf dazugeben, wenn ich jemandem damit helfen kann, aber dann will ich nicht auch noch eine Aneinandereihung von Wörtern auseinanderklamüsern müssen um den Sinn des ganzen zu verstehen.



Es zwingt dich hier doch keiner das zu lesen. Lies es dann einfach nicht und fertig. Ich werde es mit weiteren Beiträgen von dir jetzt auch so handhaben.


----------

